# Canada to New Zealand



## CanadianFinance

Hi guys!

My fiance and I are almost done our business degrees and we have taken an intense interest in NZ. Although Auckland seems to be the business hub of NZ, we like CHCH better as its smaller. How is the CHCH rebuild going?

I guess i'm posting this just to ask other expats and homegrowns what you guys think of NZ? Is it a growing country? Is the vibe good? Is it Affordable? I look at how much you get paid and it is less then Canadians and your goods also cost more...is it hard to live in NZ on one salary (Say one of us gets injured or something)

Also interested in just the general Vibe. Here people are quiet and keep to themselves and are very COMPETITVE. Its cuthroat right now in North American and am wondering if its the same in NZ?

I will be flying down to NZ in June to look at Auckland and CHCH. I'm really really excited. 

Thanks for reading and taking time to respond! Means alot
Cheers!


----------



## topcat83

CanadianFinance said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> My fiance and I are almost done our business degrees and we have taken an intense interest in NZ. Although Auckland seems to be the business hub of NZ, we like CHCH better as its smaller. How is the CHCH rebuild going?
> 
> I guess i'm posting this just to ask other expats and homegrowns what you guys think of NZ? Is it a growing country? Is the vibe good? Is it Affordable? I look at how much you get paid and it is less then Canadians and your goods also cost more...is it hard to live in NZ on one salary (Say one of us gets injured or something)
> 
> Also interested in just the general Vibe. Here people are quiet and keep to themselves and are very COMPETITVE. Its cuthroat right now in North American and am wondering if its the same in NZ?
> 
> I will be flying down to NZ in June to look at Auckland and CHCH. I'm really really excited.
> 
> Thanks for reading and taking time to respond! Means alot
> Cheers!


hi there. I'm sitting in a motel in Christchurch - it's my first visit since the quakes and it's been a real eye opener. I'd recommend all nz'ers to visit if they can to see what these guys have been through.

And they have a long way to go - years of rebuild, not months. But if the planning authorities get it right they have the opportunity to rebuild a beautiful city.

Meanwhile the centre is cordoned off, the streets round it are like a ghost town, and life has moved to the suburbs. We're in Riccarton, which is a short walk through Hayley's Park to the Botanic Gardens and the centre. It is a good location if you do want a short visit, with lots of reasonably priced motels.


----------



## topcat83

Ps that should be Hagley not Hayley's - damn autospell!


----------



## asdfghjkl

CanadianFinance said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> My fiance and I are almost done our business degrees and we have taken an intense interest in NZ. Although Auckland seems to be the business hub of NZ, we like CHCH better as its smaller. How is the CHCH rebuild going?
> 
> I guess i'm posting this just to ask other expats and homegrowns what you guys think of NZ? Is it a growing country? Is the vibe good? Is it Affordable? I look at how much you get paid and it is less then Canadians and your goods also cost more...is it hard to live in NZ on one salary (Say one of us gets injured or something)
> 
> Also interested in just the general Vibe. Here people are quiet and keep to themselves and are very COMPETITVE. Its cuthroat right now in North American and am wondering if its the same in NZ?
> 
> I will be flying down to NZ in June to look at Auckland and CHCH. I'm really really excited.
> 
> Thanks for reading and taking time to respond! Means alot
> Cheers!


Well, I moved from Canada to New Zealand with my family about 6 months ago. I personally don't like it very much. The country is generally quite expensive with gas prices being really high. One of the things that bother me the most is the cold. Of course it's no North East Canadian winter  but with a lot of homes have little- no insulation and no central heating or furnace, it can get quite uncomfortably cold. The country itself is a very beautiful place and if you want to move just for scenery then New Zealand is the place to go. Back to prices, the salary to living expenses is far out. Not many jobs pay very much and housing is quite expensive. I'm not sure where you live in Canada as it might be different to my experience but I have never in Canada encounter a house where you pay per week for rent. Here, it's common practise. In small towns the rent can be as low as about $200 per week, but don't expect anything "good" for that price.

In the city however is a different story. The apartment I was staying was a very small 70 cubic metre apartment for about $1000 per week. Then there's the food, I won't start with that. Point is, if you have a job in Canada, stay there, because for 1. Unless you have enough money to wait 4 months for your work visa, it's a no go. Another thing, to get a visa, you need a "sponsor" in other words, you need someone who is a New Zealand citizen to sign your documents with you. 
2. Health care is NOT free here, no matter what you hear, it is not. They have for citizens what's called "ACC" (accident coverage) so you won't have to pay much if you have an accident but other than that you have to pay. *IF* you don't have citizen ship and need immediate medical treatment, be sure you have about $400 on hand to pay for it. Another thing I noticed is, there is a lot of rude people in the country, quite racist as well. To the Kiwi's the "N" word is just a common word and commonly used as well. But that's not a huge deal. 

My recommendations, if you have a job in Canada, if you like Canada, stay in Canada, I'm moving back soon. But then again, don't listen to me, you can do what you want, I'm not here to tell you not to do it, I'm just informing you.


----------



## anski

asdfghjkl said:


> In the city however is a different story. The apartment I was staying was a very small 70 cubic metre apartment for about $1000 per week.


Not sure which city you are referring to but if anyone is foolish enough to believe this take a look at trademe rentals.

In Auckland city $1,000 would get you a 3 bedroom apartment & most likely be larger than 70 cubic metre. If you are referring to a serviced short term apartment this is a different story. Moving to an upmarket beach suburb 7km away you would be able to rent a very nice 4 bedroom house for less than $1,000 a week.
Incidentally property rentals both in New Zealand are usually priced on a weekly rental, most workers are paid weekly or fortnightly.


> 2. Health care is NOT free here, no matter what you hear, it is not.


Perhaps you would like to argue that this link is all misinformation.

Guide to eligibility for publicly funded health services | Ministry of Health

If you receive medical treatment at a public hospital you will have to prove you are entitled to it if you are not a NZ citizen. This has only been tightened up recently as it was revealed that overseas visitors were responsible for $18 million of health debt. This article will inform you Overseas visitors rack up health debt - Health - NZ Herald News



> They have for citizens what's called "ACC" (accident coverage) so you won't have to pay much if you have an accident but other than that you have to pay. *IF* you don't have citizen ship and need immediate medical treatment, be sure you have about $400 on hand to pay for it.


ACC this link will explain entitlements Am I covered?




> Another thing I noticed is, there is a lot of rude people in the country, quite racist as well.


Again something I have not encountered in my 11 years here but maybe people responded to you as you treated them. You must remember if you are a guest in a country you have to adapt to the country & fit in.

I find it remarkable you & others join this forum after supposedly having lived in New Zealand & you have nothing beneficial to say about the country or your experience. Furthermore many of your observations are completely untrue as I have illustrated with the links provided.

As I always say if you are thinking of moving to any country take a holiday first to gather information. Be realistic by realising holiday experiences are completely different to every day life.
Have sufficient funds, reserving an amount to buy a ticket back if you don't like our cannot make the adjustment.
Successful migrants are usually those that have travelled before, people that have never moved around can find it a very stressful experience away from everything familiar.


----------



## asdfghjkl

anski said:


> asdfghjkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it remarkable you & others join this forum after supposedly having lived in New Zealand & you have nothing beneficial to say about the country or your experience. Furthermore many of your observations are completely untrue as I have illustrated with the links provided.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I like New Zealand, don't get me wrong, but (no offence) it's no Canada. Even with the links you provided, you still proved my point. It is cheaper to stay in your country of origin as you get the benefits provided by being a citizen (especially in Canada, with free health care) and Canada is cheaper. Not to be rude but, why *DID* you move to New Zealand, a lot of people I know here want to move to Australia.
> 
> My point is, if the person can get a job or has a job in Canada, it's more economical to stay there. Sure moving to a new country sounds exciting but it can be quite stressful. You can't honestly tell me that everything fell into place perfectly without a hitch when you moved to New Zealand.
Click to expand...


----------



## anski

asdfghjkl said:


> anski said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like New Zealand, don't get me wrong, but (no offence) it's no Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not Canada, Australia or anywhere else, you come to New Zealand because you want to live in New Zealand & like what the country can offer. If you want Canada then why move?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with the links you provided, you still proved my point. It is cheaper to stay in your country of origin as you get the benefits provided by being a citizen (especially in Canada, with free health care) and Canada is cheaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My links from government departments differ from your view as you see it. IF YOU ARE ENTITLED to free healthcare here you receive it. My husband had open heart surgery costing $60,000 which was covered 100% by private health care, our friend had the same procedure provided free of charge at Auckland Hospital, he even had the same surgical team that operated on my husband!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be rude but, why *DID* you move to New Zealand, a lot of people I know here want to move to Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have lived in 10 countries, I love to travel, I have a spirit of adventure. After living in Australia I had seen just about every part of it, & outgrew the country. I also did not like the way Sydney had changed with the huge influx of people.
> 
> I found New Zealand was like Australia was in the 70's & I prefer it for that reason. I also feel lucky to live in a very beautiful part of Auckland close to the beach & the city & all it offers. I like the fact I never get stuck in traffic driving into the city & parking is easy & affordable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is, if the person can get a job or has a job in Canada, it's more economical to stay there. Sure moving to a new country sounds exciting but it can be quite stressful. You can't honestly tell me that everything fell into place perfectly without a hitch when you moved to New Zealand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moving from any country is expensive, I will never know what it has cost us in moving around so much, but then I never expected it not too.
> 
> There has not been a single country that I picked up the pieces immediately, I would say it takes at least a year to get back to some resemblance of what you left behind. You cannot replace job, accommodation, transport, furnishing, banks, etc in one week.
> 
> On my arrival in Australia 45 years ago it took me 4 months to get a job! In those day married women were not employed by banks or government departments. No discrimination today. Perhaps people of my era had it tough & got on with it & people today expect to just leave one life behind in their own country board a plane fly right across the globe & walk into a ready made new life.
> Well let me tell you that does not happen & if this is what your expectations are- then stay where you are, don't leave home.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Weta

anski said:


> asdfghjkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must remember if you are a guest in a country you have to adapt to the country & fit in.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How long does one have to live here before we are considered to be as worthwhile as a local or have any kind of opinion on the place that is not gushing and glowing.
> 
> FWIW, I can't see of any benefit to be gained by moving Canada to NZ unless you just fancy a change and don't consider it a forever move. I would at least advise anyone to factor in a get out clause
Click to expand...


----------



## MrsRose

I think perspective and expectations are very important in determining whether you should move to another country, and the likelihood of a successful new life. 

For example: Why do you want to leave your home country? Are you looking for something new and different? Do you prefer that country's way of life over the lifestyle in your country? Do you believe you could have a better quality of life in a new country? Are you trying to escape the imperfections you see in your home country's economy, politics, lifestyle, etc? 

Whether you're considering moving to New Zealand, Australia, the US, Canada, Europe, or ANYWHERE...you simply cannot expect the SAME lifestyle you had in your home country. If you desire the _same_ life you live now, then why move to another country? Why not move to another part of your home country instead?

If our family were moving to France from the States, we would be foolish to just sell everything, pack up, and move there without proper preparation. Proper preparation being: educating ourselves on the culture and lifestyle of the French. Learning their language. Learning their customs. Assessing their cost of living, economy, and whether it is financially viable for our family to move and live there, etc...
If we decided that learning French would be too much trouble, and French food really isn't for us, and there aren't many jobs there in our field of work, it wouldn't make much sense for us to move there, no matter how much we love visiting there. It would be unrealistic, and frankly a bit rude, on our part to just move to France, not learn their language or customs, and expect _France_ to adjust for _us_. 

And I think it's fair to say that most countries probably favor "their own" over foreigners. I don't think that's a characteristic that is unique to New Zealand, or any other country. In fact, here in the US, you'd find a lot of the same. There is a mild, but noticeable, disdain for immigrants moving here and taking US jobs, or especially for people who move here and then complain about life in this country. i imagine it's similar in other countries too. 
But on a more personal level, I'll bet in most countries that if you're friendly, you'll make friends. 
And sometimes that will probably mean going out of your way to be kind to others, invite others into _your _home, or cultivating relationships that go beyond "acquaintances."


----------



## jawnbc

asdfghjkl said:


> anski said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like New Zealand, don't get me wrong, but (no offence) it's no Canada. Even with the links you provided, you still proved my point. It is cheaper to stay in your country of origin as you get the benefits provided by being a citizen (especially in Canada, with free health care) and Canada is cheaper. Not to be rude but, why *DID* you move to New Zealand, a lot of people I know here want to move to Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> Health care in Canada is NOT free. Income taxes in Canada are higher than in New Zealand so there's no co-payment in Canada. If you add federal and provincial income taxes (except the north and AB) income taxes in Canada are 2-5% higher at the upper limit.
> 
> Nothing is free.
> 
> I do, however, agree, that co-pays are stoopid: better to increase the income tax by 1% and get rid of the system in place that allows doctors to charge more. Not gonna happen though--since that nearly caused riots in SK in the 1950s when the NDP brought it in there first).
Click to expand...


----------



## inhamilton

asdfghjkl said:


> To the Kiwi's the "N" word is just a common word and commonly used as well. But that's not a huge deal.


My word! Where on earth were you living? Let me assure you that if a Kiwi uses the 'N' word it IS a huge deal. I can honestly say in all my years living here that I have NEVER heard anyone I know use that word. So to say it is a common word is just ridiculous. I would go as far as to say that word is virtually non-existent here.
I sense some childish attempted forum hijacking going on. Lol.

CanadianFinance, I hope you enjoy your visit. Good luck for your little recce. Hope it goes well.  I'm sure you'll have a great time.


----------



## anski

jawnbc said:


> asdfghjkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Health care in Canada is NOT free. Income taxes in Canada are higher than in New Zealand so there's no co-payment in Canada. If you add federal and provincial income taxes (except the north and AB) income taxes in Canada are 2-5% higher at the upper limit.
> 
> Nothing is free.
> 
> I do, however, agree, that co-pays are stoopid: better to increase the income tax by 1% and get rid of the system in place that allows doctors to charge more. Not gonna happen though--since that nearly caused riots in SK in the 1950s when the NDP brought it in there first).
> 
> 
> 
> jawnbc
> 
> Sorry I did not make the remark,
> 
> It was posted by asdfghjkl
Click to expand...


----------



## topcat83

inhamilton said:


> My word! Where on earth were you living? Let me assure you that if a Kiwi uses the 'N' word it IS a huge deal. I can honestly say in all my years living here that I have NEVER heard anyone I know use that word. So to say it is a common word is just ridiculous. I would go as far as to say that word is virtually non-existent here....


Confession time... I don't know what you mean by the 'N' word (so it certainly isn't in common use, whatever it is) 

Does it stand for 'Numpty'?


----------



## jawnbc

anski said:


> jawnbc said:
> 
> 
> 
> jawnbc
> 
> Sorry I did not make the remark,
> 
> It was posted by asdfghjkl
Click to expand...

My reply wasn't to yours...it was do asdfas;jdhf;ashf;alsdf


----------



## jnbates

Geez, it's a good thing I didn't read this before we quit our jobs, sold our acreage/cars/lots of possessions, spent a huge chunk of change for immigration fees/shipping/airfares, and uprooted our 8 and 10 yr olds to move from Alberta Canada to New Zealand - I might have regretted starting down this path!

Research, research, research - that's really good advice for someone thinking about immigrating to another country. Because it's not just the culture difference - it's the economic, climate, social, and so many other differences that all have to be weighed to determine if it's in line with one's values and goals. 

In our case, being about halfway through my work-life, we had good jobs with great wages and were very responsible with them for a very long time, so we've accumulated a reasonable net worth that we're now maintaining as a safety net while we ride the Alberta equity-bubble over to this completely-new-yet-familiar-enough country because, after all the research we did and in spite of the double-whammy of much lower wage _and _lower buying power, this move offers us much better chance of enjoying our lives vs. making lots of cash while we continued to endure a climate and lifestyle we could barely tolerate any longer.

There are so many other reasons that we did this, such as better professional opportunity for my wife, opportunity for the kids to learn a lot more about the world and their place in it, access to outdoor activities and travel to places in the Austral-Asian region, etc etc etc. But it's gotta be to each their own for the decision to do it or not, or where to do it.


----------



## Simmy_M

CHCH is a small city and business hub of New zealand. As you said that you have just completed your business degree, I hop your are looking for the good job there in New Zealanad. CHCH is less competitive than Auckland as it is a small city so it will be easy for you to get the job in CHCH than Auckland. The people of bothe the places are very quite and helpful so now its up to you which place you select to live.


----------

